# [SOLVED] How do u speed up audio in vegas pro 8



## fsfdj (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi guys do any of you know how to speed up the audio in vegas pro 8 

Many thanx


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: How do u speed up audio in vegas pro 8*

I don't have Vegas (I use Premiere Elements) but most video editing software have similar structures so try some of these options....
select the audio clip (you may need to separate audio from video if the clip you want to speed up is part of an existing video clip) you want to speed up and:
right click on it and see if you get an option to "time stretch" -if you do, you want to have the clip shortened in time so that it plays faster
OR
hover your mouse over the end of the clip and if the cursor turns into a vertical bar with arrow(s) out of it, then you can drag the clip to the size (length and therefore speed) you want - in some programs this will only give you more or less of the audio clip
OR
look in your effects panel for audio effects such as time stretch, speed up slow down etc. if there is one drag it onto your clip on the timeline then go to the properties panel and adjust the effect to your liking
There are a number of Vegas tutorials out there (both by Sony and by users) - just Google it and try some out!
hope this helps


----------



## fsfdj (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do u speed up audio in vegas pro 8*

Thx for the reply but none of the above worked i'll try to look for totourials (but if u no any good totourials then can u please send me a link)


----------



## adamvelvetu (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How do u speed up audio in vegas pro 8*

You can increase the speed of the audio also by messing with the pitch...reducing the pitch will create a slower sound and a higher pitch can speed things up ala chipmunks. You can control this through Vegas by right clicking on the audio file and selecting 'apply FX' there will be a 'pitch' effect to select. Hope that helps!


----------



## fsfdj (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do u speed up audio in vegas pro 8*

Yh thanx alot it worked


----------

